# OBS Scene Queue



## sampie777 (May 21, 2020)

sampie777 submitted a new resource:

OBS Scene Que - Control OBS scenes by using a Que



> This basic application lets you configure your scene sequence before the show, so that you only have to press "Next" during the show.
> 
> The main reason I've built this application is to relieve stress during shows, where scenes may be changed rather quickly after each other and/or must be shown in a specific sequence.
> 
> This application is useful when scenes must be shown in a specific order or sequence. You can create a que for your show by dragging the scenes (and other plugin que items) in...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## sampie777 (May 22, 2020)

sampie777 updated OBS Scene Que with a new update entry:

v2.3.0



> Now using JSON format for storing que's (old formats will be automatically converted to JSON)
> Default que file is renamed to: _default-que.json_



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## THE R3Y3S (May 24, 2020)

HI man, i'm trying to use it but cant' connect. I'm running it on the same pc but i have a spam of connection re-established/diconnected from obs... https://prnt.sc/smud20 on the bottom, near alerts, i have ""OBS: loading scennes..." but nothing. I wait 1 hour too... Is there a problem if i have a lot of scenes?


----------



## sampie777 (May 24, 2020)

THE R3Y3S said:


> HI man, i'm trying to use it but cant' connect. I'm running it on the same pc but i have a spam of connection re-established/diconnected from obs... https://prnt.sc/smud20 on the bottom, near alerts, i have ""OBS: loading scennes..." but nothing. I wait 1 hour too... Is there a problem if i have a lot of scenes?



Wow, that's a long time of waiting. Usually connection with OBS is established within no more than a couple of seconds. 

If you're desperate: try an older version for now and see if that fixes your problem.

Can you give me some log output so I can see what the program thinks he is doing? To get this output, follow these steps:

Download the .jar version instead of the .exe version of OBS Scene Que
If you are on Windows, open Command Prompt (_Start -> cmd_  or  _Ctrl+X -> Command Prompt_) and navigate to the directory where you've downloaded the .jar file. Probably this command will take you there:
_cd Downloads_
Execute the .jar file using java with this command (of course, edit the JAR file name with the correct file name you've downloaded):
_java -jar obs-scene-que-2.3.0.jar 2> obs-scene-que.log_
Now OBS Scene Que will start and its logging will be stored in the file_ obs-scene-que.log_ (in the same directory as OBS Scene Que). 
Wait 10 seconds and then close OBS Scene Que.
If you open the log file (_obs-scene-que.log_), you will see a bunch of logging. Please post me an update with this file, so I can see what is going wrong.

I hope we can help eachother.


----------



## sampie777 (May 28, 2020)

sampie777 updated OBS Scene Queue with a new update entry:

v2.4.0



> Most of the application is renamed/refactored to Queue instead of Que
> Added new type of plugin which can occupy a part of the application window, named the 'detail panel'. This will be used for the to-be-released timer plugin (https://github.com/sampie777/osq-scenetimer-plugin)
> Plugins must register them self (although this is done by default)
> Added possibility for plugins to create a menu item
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## THE R3Y3S (May 28, 2020)

I tried with new version too


----------



## sampie777 (May 29, 2020)

THE R3Y3S said:


> I tried with new version too



Thank you for the log file. You were right about questioning if you have too much scenes. The total amount of scenes + sources the application can receive is limited. Some tips I can give to reduce this amount:
- Try reducing the amount of sources you have. Sources make up most of the data being send, and the websocket client OBS Scene Queue uses has a maximum of 65.5 kB of data per message.
- Try grouping some sources into a single scene and adding this scene as a source to other scenes. 
- It doesn't matter if a copied source is a duplicate or a reference, so no need to spend your time on referencing sources. 

To visualize the max amount of scene/sources: you can have about 34 scenes with each 4 sources. Or 44 scenes with each 3 sources. Or 65 scenes with each 2 sources. Or 17 scenes with each 8 sources.


----------



## sampie777 (Jun 1, 2020)

sampie777 updated OBS Scene Queue with a new update entry:

v2.5.0



> In this new version:
> 
> Increased message size from OBS websocket (from 64 kB to 256 kB)
> Improved plugin framework and added quick start guide for creating your own plugins
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## cyport (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks for this plugin, it's a godsend for me as I'm using OBS to display overlays for a livestream workout class and having a queue system makes this much easier.
I have some suggestions for future updates

Add scenes with a button like the text plugin, rather than dragging.
Save profiles. So you can load up a saved queue list and have different profiles.
Import export functionality for profiles


----------



## sampie777 (Jun 2, 2020)

cyport said:


> Thanks for this plugin, it's a godsend for me as I'm using OBS to display overlays for a livestream workout class and having a queue system makes this much easier.
> I have some suggestions for future updates
> 
> Add scenes with a button like the text plugin, rather than dragging.
> ...



Thank you for your feedback and the suggestions :)

I will look into your fist suggestion, I think it will be implemented as a 'double click' action instead of a button (otherwise the GUI gets messy).

You can sort of use profiles by loading different queue files. I see there's a bug with this loading mechanism... 
A work around for now is editing your queue file ('default-que.json') and edit the second line ('"name": "default-que"') with a new name. Rename the file with this same name. For now with this bug, the queue file name and the name specified in this file must be the same. 
After that you can swap between the different queue files by editing the 'obs-scene-que.properties' file (using Notepad) before you start the application. Quite a work around for now, but maybe you might want to use it ;)


----------



## mattbatt (Jun 25, 2020)

OK maybe I'm blind but I can't find the Jar file on GitHUB ?? This looks like exactly what I need for my one person show.


----------



## sampie777 (Jun 25, 2020)

mattbatt said:


> OK maybe I'm blind but I can't find the Jar file on GitHUB ?? This looks like exactly what I need for my one person show.



If you go to the Download URL, you'll see the different releases, with the latest displayed as first. Click on the arrow next to Assets and there you can find the jar file. 
If you still don't succeed, here is a direct link version 2.5.0): https://github.com/sampie777/obs-scene-que/releases/download/v2.5.0/obs-scene-que-2.5.0.jar


----------



## mattbatt (Jun 25, 2020)

Man I was looking in all the wrong places. I found the "Go to Download" button at the top of this page that goes to https://github.com/sampie777/obs-scene-que/releases 
Thanks.


----------



## mattbatt (Jun 25, 2020)

FANTASTIC THIS IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!  Thank you. 
For anyone else using this plugin these are not bugs but just things to know. 
1) If you click on Application in the top left corner and select "Control Window" it will open a smaller window with Buttons for previous and next and display what is currently up. 
2) You can't close the original window and just leave the " Live Control Window" open it closes the whole app. (makes sense really)
3) If you close the window and re-open it the queue will start from the beginning (see #2 for how I found out)
4) you can double click on a scene in the Scene Queue list to take that scene now. 
5) This one may be a bug. If you take/transition a scene in OBS Scene Queue does not know about it and will list what it thinks are Previous Current and next and when you push the "NEXT" button it will take the next scene in the OBS stack not the next scene labeled.


----------



## mattbatt (Jun 26, 2020)

Is it possible to assign hotkeys?


----------



## sampie777 (Jun 26, 2020)

Thanks @mattbatt for the explanations, I'm glad to see your enthusiasm!

Some feedback to your questions:
_"5) If you take/transition a scene in OBS Scene Queue does not know about it and will list what it thinks are Previous Current and next and when you push the "NEXT" button it will take the next scene in the OBS stack not the next scene labeled."_
-> Could you clarify the steps taken? Because it may or may not be a bug, depending on the steps taken. The way it is supposed to work is that if you click "Next: ...", the scene labeled in "Next: ..." should be the new active scene. If you've activated a scene by double clicking in the list, that scene will be the new queue index. But the "Next: ..." buttons should change accordingly.

_"Is it possible to assign hotkeys?" _
-> not yet. I'm thinking about it, but other things have my priority for now. In case you know how to code, you are welcome to open a Pull Request. What do you want to use the hotkeys for? Only controlling Next/Previous?


----------



## mattbatt (Jun 27, 2020)

Next previous would be great, no pressure I appreciate what you have written I just wanted to see if I missed something. 
Sorry, last night I clicked on a scene directly in OBS and that caused the Scene Queue to get out of sync. But Today I'm trying to replicate it and it's behaving perfectly. I'm not sure what's going on. Sorry about that.


----------



## sampie777 (Aug 19, 2020)

sampie777 updated OBS Scene Queue with a new update entry:

v2.6.0



> - Implemented an HTTP server for API requests like Queue control (see [/docs](/docs)) and a simple control webpage ([/control](http://localhost:8080/control)). Application restart is required after enabling/disabling the webserver in Settings.
> - Added some default plugins for performing HTTP requests and a queue time delayer.
> - Created keys/hotkeys for application and Queue control (also the first 10 Quick Access Buttons).
> - More changes to the GUI to make some things more clear and nicer...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## uncleflip (Aug 26, 2020)

Really digging this plugin!  It is almost perfect for my needs on a project I am cobbling together.  I say almost, as I would also love to have hotkey control.  This *may* solve my problem of having to shift focus over to the control window, then back to the other program I am using.  (I am using a program whose output is going into OBS, paired with scenes containing relevant material to what my workshop will be doing in the other program.)  If I have to change focus to control scenes, why not bypass the plugin and do it directly inside OBS?  I know, thsi scenario likely was NOT the top concern when creating this plugin.

If there were a way to trigger the next scene through a hotkey- even if the queue plugin is not in focus- I would be super happy. I have tried using the midi control plugin, but it seems highly unstable. It recognized my midi controllers (I tried two), and seemed to recognize initial uses of control surfaces when trying to calibrate one function- then never again. :( If I tried to callibrate again, it got stuck in callibration mode with no return, and no apparent recognition of midi data.  

In short, hotkeys usable when the plugin is not in focus would be AWESOME.  Not as cool as using my electric drumset to change scenes, though...  :)


----------



## schanzb (Sep 24, 2020)

This Plugin is super helpful.  Seeing as there isn't a program that will automatically play the next media source when the one before it ends, this is the next best thing.  Would it be possible to add a hot key to switch the the next scene?  I am producing a musical online and we will be having lot's of pre-reorded videos.  It would amazing if we had a way we could just hit one key and it would play the next scene(same as hitting the scene button).  Thank you!!


----------



## sampie777 (Oct 14, 2020)

sampie777 updated OBS Scene Queue with a new update entry:

v2.7.0



> - Added *global hotkeys* for Previous/Next Queue item. Assignment can be done in Settings.
> - Implemented Queue files: create/save/open Queue files on the go.
> - Renamed default properties file to "obs-scene-queue.properties". The old name will still be compatible.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## LarryH (Oct 24, 2020)

I am new to OBS and this looks like something I could use.  Does someone have an example or tutorial video that shows this from beginning/installation to a workable script?  Instructions?  Thanks!


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Apr 26, 2021)

One thing I've noticed is that if I took the OBS process out from over OBS Scene Queue, if I forget to shut it down, my system runs out of socket space and networking stops working.  The moment I shut it down, my networking starts working again.  This is on Windows, FYI.

Otherwise, this program is nothing short of a lifesaver.


----------



## sampie777 (May 5, 2021)

KattPhloxworthy said:


> One thing I've noticed is that if I took the OBS process out from over OBS Scene Queue, if I forget to shut it down, my system runs out of socket space and networking stops working.  The moment I shut it down, my networking starts working again.  This is on Windows, FYI.
> 
> Otherwise, this program is nothing short of a lifesaver.



Hi KattPhloxworthy,
Thanks for the feedback. I will look into this and PM you if I need more information.


----------



## JeffP (May 13, 2021)

This looks wonderful. And I look forward to trying on the show I'm currently working on. 

A feature that would be wonderful if possible, would be the ability to select transitions. As the current show is a play, we want to use different transitions for different types of scene changes.


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (May 13, 2021)

sampie777 said:


> Hi KattPhloxworthy,
> Thanks for the feedback. I will look into this and PM you if I need more information.



Awesome, thanks!

I should probably have made clear is that OBS Studio and OBS Scene Queue are running on the same machine in this case.  However, ideally, I probably should run OBS Scene Queue on another computer, especially if it happens to have a touchscreen (I have a Lenovo Yoga 2/11, though it has a smallish display).

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## FreshNyan (Jul 17, 2021)

this plug in sounds super cool! I wish it could also trigger specific elements (for example I click next, intro runs, I click next, my mic gets unmuted)


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Jul 19, 2021)

FreshNyan said:


> this plug in sounds super cool! I wish it could also trigger specific elements (for example I click next, intro runs, I click next, my mic gets unmuted)



This is not a plugin but an external application.  It DOES, however, require that a plugin be installed in OBS Studio, the Websockets plugin.

It also requires a working Java installation.


----------



## FreshNyan (Jul 19, 2021)

I.. Know... and Websockets supports all of what I said


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Jul 21, 2021)

FreshNyan said:


> I.. Know... and Websockets supports all of what I said



Ah, fair.


----------



## sampie777 (Jul 28, 2021)

JeffP said:


> This looks wonderful. And I look forward to trying on the show I'm currently working on.
> 
> A feature that would be wonderful if possible, would be the ability to select transitions. As the current show is a play, we want to use different transitions for different types of scene changes.



Hi JeffP,

I know that cbrews was working on a plugin for OBS Scene Queue to support transitions. I haven't heard from him in a while, though. Currently I'm not able to do any work on OBS Scene Queue, but I will keep this feature for the future.


----------



## sampie777 (Jul 28, 2021)

KattPhloxworthy said:


> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> I should probably have made clear is that OBS Studio and OBS Scene Queue are running on the same machine in this case.  However, ideally, I probably should run OBS Scene Queue on another computer, especially if it happens to have a touchscreen (I have a Lenovo Yoga 2/11, though it has a smallish display).
> 
> --Katt.  =^.^=



Hi KattPhloxworthy, 
I haven't been able to look into this yet, due to a lot of other work. I'm sorry for the big delay.


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Jul 31, 2021)

sampie777 said:


> Hi KattPhloxworthy,
> I haven't been able to look into this yet, due to a lot of other work. I'm sorry for the big delay.



No worries!  I just remind myself to shut down the app before shutting down OBS in the meantime.


----------

